# Uber driver tips?



## Kylie Andrews (Sep 3, 2015)

The service jobs of Uber driver doesn't require tips because your payment is directly deducted to your credit card.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

So you shouldn't tip anyone if you pay by credit card? Is that your point?


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Kylie Andrews said:


> The service jobs of Uber driver doesn't require tips because your payment is directly deducted to your credit card.


I ordered pizza delivery last night and we always tip the driver, either cash or as an add charge. I believe so do most.
You must be a pup. So I forgive you....this time. Lol...


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

Always TIP you're UBER driver!


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

No argument here! ... lol
Signed, UBER driver


----------

